# Parlante de 10" y de 12" en una misma Via, hay conflicto??



## juan moscoso (Feb 29, 2012)

Hola y desde ya gracias a todos los que lean este mensaje.

tengo un problemilla en el que creo me pueden ayudar….
Estoy por armar 4 cajas acústicas para sonido triamplificado, en 2 de ellas colocare

Brillos; Driver de 1" Peavey RX14
Medio de 10" SoundKing FB1003H
y en las otras 2 colocare los bajos de 15" SoundKing FA2226H

Pero conectando y probando el parlante de medios de 10" me parece que se queda corto ò no cubre bien el rango de frecuencias medias, le he conectado un parlante de 12" Eminence Beta 12LTA quedando a 4 Ohm para el ampli de los medios, impedancia en la cual el amplificador trabaja normal, y se escucha mejor, y la pregunta es si coloco el driver el P. de 10” y el P. de 12” en la misma caja acústica el P de 12" molestaría al P. de 10" (teniendo en cuenta que reproducen medios y no oscilarían mucho) ò no habría problema….

PD: uso crossover activo behringer super x pro cx-3400, frecuencias de corte a 250Hz y 3KHz
Les agradezco si me pueden dar algunas recomendaciones…..


----------



## juan moscoso (Mar 6, 2012)

Hola a todos.

Bueno resolví colocar los parlantes en la misma caja pero separados por una tabla de por medio, para que un parlante no moleste al otro, y bueno algunas cosas que tuve en cuenta:

+1 Como pueden ver en la foto No3 use fomi en las uniones para hacer un sellado uniforme en todas las uniones, pues las cajas son selladas.

+2 Las cajas fueron construidas teniendo en cuenta el numero áureo, el cual es un número muy interesante, ya que algunas de las cosas más bellas de la naturaleza tienen relación a este número.

+3 Como pueden ver en la foto No6 y 7 el panel trasero de las cajas no guarda paralelismo con el panel frontal, esto según ley por ahí....sirve para que la onda generada por la parte trasera del parlante no rebote contra el mismo y lo haga sonar mal.

....bueno por el momento no es mas....me falta tapizarlo poner esquineras y demás.....ya les iré informando....


----------



## juan moscoso (Mar 8, 2012)

Bueno ya casi estan, como pueden ver en las fotos algunos detalles como estrellas y escudos del sodiaco, falta la lamina punzonada y terminamos.


----------



## Guzman17m (Mar 8, 2012)

me gusta ese diseño de bafles, te quedaron re chulos, pero porque no invertiste el orden de los drivers en el bafle de la derecha?


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Mar 8, 2012)

te quedo muy bien amigo juan te felicito te falto ponerle una capa de esponja por dentro del cajon y ponerle un divisor de frecuencias "crossover" pero te felicito


----------



## juan moscoso (Mar 8, 2012)

Hola.

Bueno en cuanto a la inquietud del compañero Guzman17m, lo hice para que visualmente no hubiera un izquierdo o un derecho aunque en sonido si lo hay...

y bueno para el compañero adjcp, le cuento que tuve en cuenta muchas cosas, entre ellas lo de rellenar de perlón o guata ambas cámaras por lo de las frecuencias estacionarias, y crossover uso un behringer super x pro cx-3400, estas cajas solo son de brillos y medios, y ahora que las he probado me quedo con el filtrado en activo se escucha muy claro bien definido, y con algo más de tiempo y dinero construiré el de bajos.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Mar 9, 2012)

sii pude notar que esos 12" no esta configurado como bajo dime si me equivoco


----------



## juan moscoso (Mar 9, 2012)

Hola compañero adjcp.

Le cuento que escuchando el de 10", sirve según mi oído como un medio alto, y lo complemente con el de 12" que trabaja más como medio bajo.....aunque mi sistema es de 3vias activo, y estos dos 10 y 12" trabajan en la misma vía (medios) y se complementan bien....


----------

